# tru spot lens



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

Hello I been useing a tru spot scope for couple years now & I got TP bad stopped shooting for about a year so I changed everything put on my old shrewed scope & the lens is 100 x clearer then the tru spot . I like the small scope but im gun shy to buy another tru spot lens I see they got new kind of lens out on their sight are they improved ? AND what happen to all the lens makers on AT ?


----------



## HADS DAD (May 11, 2004)

PA.JAY said:


> Hello I been useing a tru spot scope for couple years now & I got TP bad stopped shooting for about a year so I changed everything put on my old shrewed scope & the lens is 100 x clearer then the tru spot . I like the small scope but im gun shy to buy another tru spot lens I see they got new kind of lens out on their sight are they improved ? AND what happen to all the lens makers on AT ?


Which power and grind are you shooting ?


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

their both 4x I wanted to get a 6x


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Even the new ones aren't as clear to me as some of the better lenses out there. Have you tried just frosting a better lens? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

thanks for replys I got the regular lens in it . theirs no way I can get a 350.00 scope i will get hung ! maybe I might get a small shrew scope sell the other two . 
actually I blame the lens for my TP I could never see well enough I was always struggling to see .


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

I shoot a Tru Spot 6X 3/8 grind with a small Tru peep and it is as clear as any scope I have ever shot. I can't understand how a scope lense that is not clear would give you target panic. In my opinion the greatest cause of target panic is fear of missing. Whip that and you have mastered target panic.


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

willieM said:


> I shoot a Tru Spot 6X 3/8 grind with a small Tru peep and it is as clear as any scope I have ever shot. I can't understand how a scope lense that is not clear would give you target panic. In my opinion the greatest cause of target panic is fear of missing. Whip that and you have mastered target panic.


 yes sir I understand about the fear of missing my scores went down hill the day i got the new scope i blamed my eyes I was always squinting I even blamed the place i was shooting for low light .Im not saying tru spot is bad at all I have a lens from a maker on here also for my shrew scope and its the same as the other lens not as clear .


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

$350 scope? I've got the best lens on the market and with my housing I have $170 or so in it. 

Not having a super clear lens will not or should not cause TP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

alright what is the best lens on the market ?


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

PA.JAY said:


> thanks for replys I got the regular lens in it . theirs no way I can get a 350.00 scope i will get hung ! maybe I might get a small shrew scope sell the other two .
> actually I blame the lens for my TP I could never see well enough I was always struggling to see .


If you said $350 you are NOT talkinga about a TRUE SPOT scope. In addition, I have 4X, 6X and 8X True Spot scopes and NONE of those are "blurry" for me, at my site extension. I do NOT use any lens in my peep sites either, that is NO CLARIFIERS of any sort.

I'm using the Air-O lenses; both for my powered lens and my negative powered lens. No problems with clarity on those!

I see the RETAIL price for the scope housing AND the double ring system at $130. Premium glass lens at $75, or Air-O lens at $63....that totals WAY less than $350 RETAIL for the complete setup. The original True-Spot lens is at $115, but then you don't need the double ring system for that and have the "grind" in the middle of it. Using the AIR-O lens system, the scope housing with double ring system and BOTH Air-O lenses total $256 RETAIL, NOT $350!

In addition the LENS isn't your TP problem...struggling to see doesn't "give" you TP, IMHO. Have you tried changing the site extension in or out, or going to a SMALLER hole in your peep site? 

I shoot a Small hole in a Fletcher Tru-Peep, and wear glasses...I do NOT have a clarity problem, even with my 8X lens. I DO have a "holding still" problem with the 8x lens, however since it is just way too much magnification for me. When I'm "ON" with my form and execution the 8X is something NICE...but, I much prefer the more relaxed situation I get with the 4X or 6X.
You WILL have movement with any scope and the more the magnification, the more movement you see. You can overcome this, however given enough time...but most people want instant success 5 shots after changing to a new lens system or lens power....doesn't work that way. Instant gratification is something that is a rare thing in archery or in fact, any other shooting sport.
field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

your right I wasnt talking about a tru spot I was referring to a sure -loc lens . how would changing the peep change the clarity of two separate 4x lens one clear one not clear . the difference between the two lens is very easy to see Now if both lens were not clear yes I would agree i needed to change peep or something . as for TP I shoot great now that I can see the x and started shooting BT . I have no idea why I got TP but It sucked . Maybe the NEW air o lens is what im looking for being it new technology could be clearer and crisp like my shrewed lens .


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

The Feather Vision Verde Plus is as clear as anything I have ever looked through, and clearer then everything not at the top of the food chain. Super sharp image. I only shoot a 4X but I shoot a clarifier, only because of what I like to see though. I don't need one I prefer it. But I can also see the 10 ring on a Vegas face at 30yds with it. 

The lens cost $118 plus what ever housing you want. But they will cut the lens to fit ANY housing you need it to fit. 

I have shot a Sure Loc, CBE, TRU Spot, Shibuya, Viper, Specialty and the other FV lenses and god knows what else. The sure loc is the ONLY one of them on the same clarity level as far as I'm concerned it may be a tick clearer. But it isn't almost triple the price better. 

The other lenses also don't repel water, dust and finger prints either like the Verde+ does. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

thank you checking it out now . tru spot is 1 3/8 scope ?


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

I don't think the info on the Verde+ is on their site. I know you can only buy it direct from them. 

Before someone chimes in the Verde and Verde+ are two different lenses. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowaholic77 (Jul 27, 2006)

Kade said:


> I don't think the info on the Verde+ is on their site. I know you can only buy it direct from them.
> 
> Before someone chimes in the Verde and Verde+ are two different lenses.
> 
> ...


Would this be the same lens? http://www.lancasterarchery.com/cr-apex-target-scope-with-verde-glass-lens.html

My next trip will be to Lancaster to try and get a lens and peep combo that works for me. I have struggled with finding something that is clear. The last field course I shot was with a 6x lens that I could only tell the difference between black and white, thats about it.


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

no thats not the one goto their website $117.00


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

bowaholic77 said:


> Would this be the same lens? http://www.lancasterarchery.com/cr-apex-target-scope-with-verde-glass-lens.html
> 
> My next trip will be to Lancaster to try and get a lens and peep combo that works for me. I have struggled with finding something that is clear. The last field course I shot was with a 6x lens that I could only tell the difference between black and white, thats about it.


check out my clarifier peep at Britesite.US. it will clear up any lens & save yourself a trip.


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

how is your clarifer different then any other ?


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

A clarifier will clear up a lens but it won't make a lens good. If one lens is clearer to you without a clarifier. It's going to be the same way with a clarifier. Even the Magic One from Brite Site. 

I use one of his and it doesn't make my lens any clearer then using my Super Peep housing. But it won't cut your string either like the super peep lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

